
When journalists try to take down startups - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/journalists-startups
======
duxup
>with skepticism that’s usually fed by anonymously sourced information

Most of the time, or the vast majority, when I see skepticism directed at
start up it is:

"Where is the profit going to come from?"

And just by the nature of start ups, they're not wrong...

